

Simultaneous cat and external keyboard input causing kernel panic - coogan
https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/3/295

======
jen_h
So I totally thought this was going to be something like "cat /dev/random >>
/dev/input/event1" causes a kernel panic. ;)

Much funnier that it's an actual fuzzy beast doing the fuzzing!

